# هندسة المعادن وكيفه الطور فيها



## عاشق الحب 2 (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:اخواني الاعزاء ارجو منكم المشاركه بموضوع اليوم حول هندسه المعادن وما يحويه هذا القسم من امور تخص مهندسين وطلبه هندسه المعادن والمواد وانا على اتم الاستعداد للمساعده ان امكنني ذللك بكل ما استطيع من معلومات حول هذا القسم :31:فكما نعلم انه جميع الاختصاصات تعتمد على اساس وهو المعادن وطرق تصميمها وتصنيعها وكيفه تكوين السبائك فلو دخلنا الى اعماق هذا القسم فسوف نجد كيف تتكون الشبكات البلوريه والحدود اثناء تكوين البنيه بالعميليات الهندسيه كالطرق والسحب والصهر والللحاموالتشكيل والسباكه وغيرها واتمنى من جميع الاخوان الذين لهم اطلاع بهذا الموضوع اني يزودونا بالمعلومات والبحوث الخاصه بهذا الموضوع خدمه للجميع والنفع عسى ان نكون قادرين على مواكبه التطور الكبير الذي يشهدوه العالم وشكرا لكم واعتذر اذا كنت قد اطلت عليكم بالكلام اخوكم مهندس المعادن:30:


----------



## elo4e (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته ... انا طالب بالصف الاول هندسه معادن _ بصراحه مااعرف شي عن القسم دا ومرره حاب اتعرف واتعمق في القسم دا لاني احب الكيمياء والفيزيا والله يوفقكم ويجزاكم الف خيرر 
تقبل مروري الثقيل 
الياس علي


----------

